# Am I getting old?



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

viewtopic.php?f=29&t=202726

Jeezus, is this place is turning into supermarket trash magazine territory...

The TT is now being driven by tummy pierced fatherless pregnant Mums with tattoos on their butt cheeks and punctured clitorises...

Not that the original poster in any way fits into that category, :roll: but you get what I mean...

Discuss.

Here's to a fiery evening. The forum needs it. :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=202726
> 
> Jeezus, is this place is turning into supermarket trash magazine territory...
> 
> ...


Diversity is good , just as long as they aren't southerners.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Diversity is good


As long as they stick to dancing.

Where's the flourish?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't understand.... who's the trash? then we can have a heated discussion 

I do think some people's ideas are totally ridiculous and they need the pee taken out of them.... but I don't understand this tread at all....

might as well single the trash out as you have put a link to a particular thread lol and there are not many females who have posted in it

am I trash lmao!?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> I don't understand.... who's the trash? then we can have a heated discussion
> 
> I do think some people's ideas are totally ridiculous and they need the pee taken out of them.... but I don't understand this tread at all....
> 
> ...


You don't count... :lol:

"I dont have a TT - I just come here to see how many pointless posts i can contribute"

This post is worthless without pictures etc etc...


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

wahooooo I'm not trash!

ta ta for now iv got some pointless posting to be doing


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Should that not have been "punctured clitori" :roll: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

SteviedTT said:


> Should that not have been "punctured clitori" :roll: :lol:


I don't think so. The singular is not a clitorus it's clitoris. Hard to get your tongue around I know... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

rustyintegrale said:


> SteviedTT said:
> 
> 
> > Should that not have been "punctured clitori" :roll: :lol:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> SteviedTT said:
> 
> 
> > Should that not have been "punctured clitori" :roll: :lol:
> ...


Can't say I've ever had a problem with it myself :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

SteviedTT said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > SteviedTT said:
> ...


Or them even... :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

EASY IF YOU KNOW HOW !! :wink:


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> Or them even... :lol:


All the women I know only have one mate :lol:


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

SteviedTT said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Or them even... :lol:
> ...


You see, there's your problem, one at a time means...well you do the maths.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> Jeezus, is this place is turning into supermarket trash magazine territory...
> The TT is now being driven by tummy pierced fatherless pregnant Mums with tattoos on their butt cheeks and punctured clitorises...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Tosh has already cottoned onto this with his signature. Chavs are now buying Audis, so if you bought one thinking that you were buying a car for discerning people, that's no longer the case. They're also being bought by people who want to chav them up, or put pink rings on them. I don't see much vorsprung or teknik in that, but it's the owner's car like I say when people ask what wheels "look best". Whichever ones you THINK look best. If you want pink on your Audi then I wonder about taste. 

My plan to save humanity involves trapdoors in the "Heat" magazine aisle of the supermarket, and finely balanced magazine racks.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> My plan to save humanity involves trapdoors in the "Heat" magazine aisle of the supermarket, and finely balanced magazine racks.


ScoobyTT for Prime Minister!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=202726
> 
> Jeezus, is this place is turning into supermarket trash magazine territory...
> 
> ...


firkin hell m8, last few posts ive read from you have been shall we say quite close to the knuckle on views. has your gout come back again or have you got to the stage of male menopause lol. bring back me owld mucker rich, quick witted without being abusive except in a fun way.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

gazzer1964 said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=202726
> ...


Not at all mate. Yesterday wasn't the best of days for sure, but I was hoping for an injection of intelligent discussion. I guess maybe I was bored with same old same old.

I'm guilty of that too. Maybe it's time for some fresh blood to fire this place up and restore it to the vibrant place it was. :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

hear you on that brother.......amen


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Rich, you are already old. Probably a tad less old than Love-iTT, but close behind.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

R6B TT said:


> Rich, you are already old. Probably a tad less old than Love-iTT, but close behind.


But Rob, it's all about attitude and fortunately Graham and I are not ready for soft, comfy seats in our cars quite yet. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

In answer to your original question, No.

You are *already* old as fuck :-* 

Charlie


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Charlie said:


> In answer to your original question, No.
> 
> You are *already* old as fuck :-*
> 
> Charlie


And a blind cnut too... 8)


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Yes you are old.

What an aweful thread. Really bad advert for a 'welcoming' forum, slagging off and slating a new member like that.

I just hope you haven't chased her away and given her the impression we are all judgemental and hard to please. Do you not realise that threads like this make an excited person lookinmg forward to TT ownership feel like an outsider, sneered upon by those who are part of the 'clique'.

Not a good advert for the forum. I bet Jae is over the moon with the welcome you've given to this new member! :roll:

Its her taste, its what she wants to do, and I just dont get what it's got to do with you and why you have appointed yourself the arbiter of such matters?

Neither is it necessarily because TTs are cheaper and available to those who some may choose to think are unworthy owners. I work with a young lady who spent a small fortune on a new pink Mini. Not my taste, and I thought she looked daft in it, but hey, you only live once, and if that's what she wants....

Did I choose to say anything to/about her (in front of countless others)? No, of course not. Why would I spoil her enjoyment? Would you have said what you said in this and other threads to the OP's face. No, I dint think so.

If you are that unhappy then vote with your feet and go elsewhere :?

Or maybe you could start your own forum, or even your own little klub. Oh no, sorry I forgot, you tried that and no-one followed did they? :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

STEVEEEEEE pull up a chair its kicking off again m8.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

gazzer1964 said:


> STEVEEEEEE pull up a chair its kicking off again m8.


This is even better than the other one  and how many times have you got to be told Gaz, buttered NOT sweet :x


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

CamV6 said:


> Yes you are old.
> 
> What an aweful thread. Really bad advert for a 'welcoming' forum, slagging off and slating a new member like that.
> 
> ...


Are you really employed by the legal profession? Honestly Cam, I think you're trying to pull... :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SteviedTT said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > STEVEEEEEE pull up a chair its kicking off again m8.
> ...


sozz m8........passes another cold one & awaits responce to rustys post


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Right, chill.

Tell me what you think this means Cam?

http://www.brandflakesforbreakfast.com/ ... woods.html

You are one stressed and unhappy bunny.


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

I know I've only been around five minutes, but the feel of the board has changed I think.

posted for some help last night - not a reply


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SalsredTT said:


> I know I've only been around five minutes, but the feel of the board has changed I think.
> 
> posted for some help last night - not a reply


didnt see your post last night sal...........how can one be of assistance me lady?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

SalsredTT said:


> I know I've only been around five minutes, but the feel of the board has changed I think.
> 
> posted for some help last night - not a reply


What was your question? There are a lot of experts on here that can help. Don't let this thread put you off.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

sal your post responded too


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

rustyintegrale said:


> What was your question? There are a lot of experts on here that can help. Don't let this thread put you off.


Well, there we have it. My point, made right there for all to see.

You dont even have the wit to understand when you are shooting yourself in the foot!

(P.S. I deliberately didnt do any foot/toe jokes there - tempting though it was :roll: )


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

5-4-3-2-1............respond lol


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Behave you!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SalsredTT said:


> Behave you!!


you keep telling me to behave sal...........makes me think you dont actually mean it


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

gazzer1964 said:


> SalsredTT said:
> 
> 
> > Behave you!!
> ...


Norty.

And I bet you are ..........


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SalsredTT said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > SalsredTT said:
> ...


 8) we are what we are .........


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Yea - thread hijackers!!

Sorry ...................


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SalsredTT said:


> Yea - thread hijackers!!
> 
> Sorry ...................


you were maybe hun, i was already here posting lol


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Jeez, get a room you two, we're trying to have a disagreement here! :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> Rich, you are already old. Probably a tad less old than Love-iTT, but close behind.


And who asked you to poke your fucking nose in ugly. :lol: :lol:

Graham


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

awwww poor rob


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

...meanwhile, rusty looks on realizing that yet another of his ideas for intelligent debate has hit the shits. :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

CamV6 said:


> Jeez, get a room you two, we're trying to have a disagreement here! :lol:


tried that she said...............computer says noooooooooo


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm I can tell you how to make computer say yes ................................

Perhaps not!!!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SalsredTT said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmm I can tell you how to make computer say yes ................................
> 
> Perhaps not!!!!


spoilsport lol


----------



## Rob Severn (Apr 30, 2011)

rustyintegrale said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=202726
> 
> Jeezus, is this place is turning into supermarket trash magazine territory...
> 
> ...


Strangely enough I'm a body piercer and my wife is a tattooist and we've just bought our first TT. Anyone know where you can get those tribal tattoo stickers ? I fancy putting some around the wheel arches.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

hi rob & welcome to the forum.........not sure on the stickers tbh. severn in nick, does that mean you are gloucestershire based?


----------



## Rob Severn (Apr 30, 2011)

It's true about the piercing and tattooing but if I put those hideous monstrosities on my car I'd deserve to be dragged from it and beaten by the side of the road.
I'm from Hampshire but live n France home of cheese, wine and appalling customer service.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Rob Severn said:


> It's true about the piercing and tattooing but if I put those hideous monstrosities on my car I'd deserve to be dragged from it and beaten by the side of the road.
> I'm from Hampshire but live n France home of cheese, wine and appalling customer service.


good cheese & wine u mean lol. didnt want to make a comment about stickers as your first visit so being kind lol


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

lol

Maybe it's time for a BMW?


----------

